

About My Switch From Mac To Windows - kokiland
http://photofocus.com/2013/06/10/about-my-switch-from-mac-to-windows/

======
gcb0
This guy is verbose...

He should have made the switch during apple2->g3... Everything he's
complaining now happened then. Cpu changes because of cost. Dreadful
performance. Photoshop not optimized anymore. Etc

Also, I'd eat my hat if the performance change in photo preview rendering came
from faster gpu. It's 99% IO

